# Breeding Puntius rhomboocellatus



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Does anyone know how to breed these fish. I have some and I can't get them to breed.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

From what I remember, you posted a thread asking if they would get along in a community tank- so are these fish new to you? (It's been under a month since you got them?) sometimes it takes a while for them to settle in. 

Also, are they large enough/old enough to breed? some places sell barbs under age.

They are egg scatterers. They will spawn in plants, floating plant roots, mops, etc. If you see a male and female go together into one of these they may be spawning. pull the thing they spawned in and check for eggs. if they did it, put the eggs into a hatch out container.

if you got this far, we can help you more. or google "breeding egg scattering fish" to see what others have done. It's all the same basic method regardless of species... though sometimes there are good modifications per each species. This fish hasnt been in the hobby as long as many others and you're unlikely to find a whole lot of on just them.

GL!


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I have been keeping them in a tank with other semi agressive barbs. I only have a few and plan to get more. I think all the ones I have are females.


----------

